# [Desire HD] Virtuous Unity Support



## Diamondback (Aug 1, 2011)

Here you can get support for the Desire HD version of Virtuous Unity. Please report any bugs concerning the Desire HD here.

*Bugs to report:*

Any kind of connection problems (wifi, data, GPS, etc)
Problems with device specifc things (camera, hardware keyboard, etc)
*Bugs NOT to report:*

Problems with non device specific apps
Wrong resizing of apps
Graphical glitches

Please use the normal Virtuous Unity thread here [insert link] for non device specific problems.

Remember to have a look at our public bugtracker before reporting bugs.


----------



## Samuel2706 (Aug 2, 2011)

Good to see your on here diamond


----------



## Rat.NL (Aug 1, 2011)

My DHD Rebooted a few times... Further no problems


----------



## Rat.NL (Aug 1, 2011)

Without CRT animation no issues at all


----------

